# Highland Pony: Saddle Advice



## Tymor (13 January 2009)

I have just bought a Highland pony. He is a very wide chap (x,x,wide imo), although he is unbroken and a little overweight, so he is going to change shape considerably, although he will always be x,wide with no withers and flat back.

Wondered what saddles people have found best on natives in particular highland ponies? Must be straight cut saddle as will be showing him, but also comfy as lots of hacking out too.

Thought about a treeless just to use while he is changing shape, peoples views on these?

Don't want to spend too much, hence looking for a 2nd hand saddle. Realy just wanting advice on what people use or have tried on their ponies?

Thanks in advance


----------



## EQUISCENE (13 January 2009)

Ride Away have a very wide Ideal H&amp;C (Highland &amp; Cob) saddle in their sale at present..


----------



## HelsB (13 January 2009)

The chap at Native Pony Saddle Co told me that a lot of Highlands are actually an 8  or 9 fit! (an XW is a 5!!)

I have an XW Native Pony show saddle, it is lovely  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but sadly does not fit my boy any more


----------



## CBAnglo (13 January 2009)

I agree - the Ideal H&amp;C is a very good saddle for wide flat backed ponies, and Ideals in general are really nice saddles.

I have also fitted Saddle Company saddles to a number of highlands - they are good because the tree is adjustable by a SC fitter so good for horses/ponies who are changing shape.

I assume you are looking for leather, otherwise you could try a thorowgood cob saddle as again these suit flat backed horses/ponies.

Other makes I like are barnsby (but make sure you have a model with wide enough panels) and also the native pony saddle company (not affiliated with the Saddle Company).  

I would have a look on ebay as second hand saddles are quite cheap at the moment.  Could you call a saddle fitter out to try out a variety of saddles to see which one suits your pony?  although I appreciate that you will need to back and break him in the saddle, the panels and tree should fundamentally fit your horse.


----------



## Tymor (13 January 2009)

Yes looking for leather.
Yes i agree ideals are lovely saddles, all my others are ideal! 

Saddle Compnay saddles? Never heard of these, will look into that to see if a fitter in my area as i like the sound of the adjustable tree.

The saddler i have used before only fits new saddles.


----------



## Hippona (13 January 2009)

Our highland came with a wintec wide ...it seems ok, and was fitted by a saddle fitter- i ride him in that...

For showing (my 6 yo daughter rides in shows) I got a small (15" - no way will my bum fit in it! )leather Jeffries saddle from ebay- straight cut, wide fitting, got it checked by a saddle fitter and it actually fits him better than the wintec one....looks well smart and only cost me £40 but it can be a bit hit and miss buying that way.....get plenty of pics and measurement if poss, and be prepared to sell it on if it doesnt fit...


But yes, he is about 8.5'' accross - you wouldn't think it to look at him either...


----------



## Tymor (13 January 2009)

Wow bargain!!!

Yes Ebay would probs be a good place to start. Never bought off ebay though! Anyone elses experienece on buying a saddle would be appreciated, as i am realy wary off things like that!


----------



## the watcher (13 January 2009)

Over the years on Highland ponies I have tried Wintec wide saddles but find they tend to slip, I have a very cheap Indian leather that I bought on eBay a few years ago in XXW that fits (the points of tree on these are more flexible apparently, and my saddler friend in Walsall reckoned it was a good choice), I have used a Silhouette WH saddle in XXW in a Highland who had a slight wither and I also have two Saddle Company saddles I have used, but they are waiting for the mare to finish losing baby weight and get some tone to her back before I get them refitted to her.


----------



## Hippona (13 January 2009)

Actually I have had a few really good saddles off e-bay - also a couple of good ones that just didn't fit so as I say I just put them straight back on...

Whats your highland like? Only got ours a couple of months ago, never really would have thought of getting one but we stumbled accross him and he is just fantastic....not that many about really, well not where we are....Yorkshire also (West)...ours is yellow dun with a lovely stripe....he's only 4 but so chilled out its unbelievable, and he moves nice too so wer'e hoping to get a few rosettes this year!


----------



## CBAnglo (13 January 2009)

I dont generally like the panels on the wintec wide, or wintecs in general really.  I find that the tree is suited for a tb type (although the wide tree is different I still dont find it flat enough).  

You can get second SC saddles quite cheaply (search on ebay) if looking for the leather/synthetic version (the synthetic part is not visible when riding) and then the tree can be retemplated to your horse.  However make sure you get the right style and seat size for your horse.

Ideal H&amp;C are very popular as they are such good saddles - I think it is still possible to find them second hand but not sure on how cheap they will be as they tend to hold their price as they are such a popular saddle.


----------



## Tymor (13 January 2009)

Are the Ideal H&amp;C straight enough cut for showing? Seen a picture of one and i didn't look as though it would show off the shoulder - but could just be the angle the pic was taken at.


----------



## CazD (13 January 2009)

Hi.  I got my Ideal H&amp;C from ebay for £350.00 - although you could be right in that they are not terribly straight cut.  My coloured cob has a Jeffries Falcon Alder VSD which is more straight cut and incredibly comfortable to ride in.  She takes an extra wide and is about 9" across the withers.


----------

